# Which SVN Mandatory should I buy?



## jfer1270 (May 25, 2007)

Trying to decide which SVN property to buy resale - and whether it should be platinum or not.   We are looking at Kierland or Vistana Villages - for at least 81,000 pts.   Do we buy a 1br platinum or a 2br gold for 81,000 - which has the best trade to other properties?  

I've read the posts, but still not sure which would work out better?   Do we go for the lockout?   

OUr family situation will have us traveling mainly around school schedules for the next 18 years!   

Thanks!


----------



## grgs (May 25, 2007)

jfer1270 said:


> Trying to decide which SVN property to buy resale - and whether it should be platinum or not.   We are looking at Kierland or Vistana Villages - for at least 81,000 pts.   Do we buy a 1br platinum or a 2br gold for 81,000 - which has the best trade to other properties?
> 
> I've read the posts, but still not sure which would work out better?   Do we go for the lockout?
> 
> ...



I would only buy the 2 bd Gold if you're planning to use that location during that season and its price is significantly lower than the 1 bd Plat; otherwise, the m.f. on the 1 bd Plat will be much lower.

If the price of the 2 bd gold is significantly less, you could see how long it would take to make up the difference with the higher m.f.  For example, let's
say you can get a VV 2 bd Gold for $8000 or a Kierland 1 bd Plat for $12000.  The m.f./taxes on the VV may be around $1000; the 1 bd Plat perhaps $600, for a $400 difference per year.  In that case, the $4000 upfront price difference would be made up in 10 years.  After that, the VV unit is going to cost you $400/yr. more to own than the Kierland unit.  

Glorian


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 25, 2007)

jfer1270 said:


> Trying to decide which SVN property to buy resale - and whether it should be platinum or not.   We are looking at Kierland or Vistana Villages - for at least 81,000 pts.   Do we buy a 1br platinum or a 2br gold for 81,000 - which has the best trade to other properties?
> 
> I've read the posts, but still not sure which would work out better?   Do we go for the lockout?
> 
> ...




What location fits you best?  Would you be okay with the kids in a fully contained LO unit?  VV offers a 2Bd non-LO that has lower MFs than the LOs.  If you like the SVO/SVN system and Disneyland - a 2Bd VV non-LO would seem to be the best (not for Robin and me though).

Also, importantly - you cannot combine resale SOs - understand what that means and that will help guide you to what unit type, location and season works the best for you.

gl


----------



## Stefa (May 25, 2007)

jfer1270 said:


> Do we buy a 1br platinum or a 2br gold for 81,000 - which has the best trade to other properties?



StarOptions are StarOptions.  It doesn't matter where and what season you own when it's trading time.  If you are limited to school vacations, buy where you want to go as trading into high-demand weeks can be difficult.

We just purchased an EOY at VV.   We are also tied to school vacations for the next 18 years, but our kids get a week off in October, so we have more flexibility.


----------



## Transit (May 25, 2007)

The 81000 staroptions for both resorts wiil trade the same within SVN .You should decide which you would like to frequent more often and if you need specific time frames.Airfare to Orlando is usually cheap from the east coast but the parks in Orlando add up to a very costly vacation.Keirland may have limitations on keeping the kids interested in repeat visits. Both of these resorts are easy to get in summer because its hot hot hot.The lockout is good it will give you more options when it comes to trading but some people prefer a standard 2 bed when they have small children.Good luck.


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2007)

This is an easy question - *buy where you want to go*.  If you are buying with the plan of *exchanging* most of the time during school holidays you will be competing with everyone else trying to make 8 mo. exchanges.  If you buy where you want to go, you can make an owner's Resv. at 12 mos. out.  This give you a 4 mo. time advantage and the best shot at a good location in the resort.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 25, 2007)

Just a quick FYI about VV. The new section of VV called Ameila isn't mandatory. You have a herd time finding a resale there also. BUT for readers of this thread in the furture. Beware of buying that section.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 25, 2007)

If you want to exchange - buy at least 81K SOs (as a single group of SOs). WKV in summer doesn't offer this many SOs, plus exchanging into WKV is relatively easy - summer being the easiest.  Also, consider resale value, and ease of sale if you ever choose to sale.  Plus, the MF/SO ratio should be considered - the MFs are the same for the same unit type within a resort no matter what the season.


----------



## mariawolf (May 26, 2007)

I reiterate the post above--buy where you want to go--the likelihood of trading into other resorts--particularly the "big 3" during summer and school breaks is very slim!!!


----------



## duke (May 27, 2007)

I would first buy a RESALE Voluntary (WMH EY Platinum 2 br L/O $10,000 - $15,000) (148,100 SO's) then buy a VV-Key West (Mandatory) EOY Prime 2 Br L/O ($14,000) (95,700/2 SO's) and requalify the WMH and have both as available for exchange and starpoints and Elite.

Also, the "buy where you want to go" only applies if the "kids are out of school".  Otherwise, you can trade into where you want to go.  For example, I have never had a problem trading into WKORV in May or September.


----------



## divenski (May 27, 2007)

*Room choice*



> For example, I have never had a problem trading into WKORV in May or September.



But what type of room did you get with the trades, and aren't you a 5* which could help to get a better room choice, ie view?


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 27, 2007)

Considering that the OP stated that they had to travel around school schedules... 
As said before - TS purchase decisions need to be based on family vacation needs with financial considerations.


----------



## Ken555 (May 27, 2007)

divenski said:


> But what type of room did you get with the trades, and aren't you a 5* which could help to get a better room choice, ie view?



How much is a better view really worth...? I suspect the answer to that question will vary widely.


----------



## Transit (May 27, 2007)

Ken555 said:


> How much is a better view really worth...? I suspect the answer to that question will vary widely.


If only 10% of the rooms have the perfect veiw I guess the rest will have to walk to the beach.


----------

